# Great Blue Heron Rookery



## Olcoot (Apr 5, 2009)

Yesterday I visited the Holland Ponds Nature Preserve about 20 minutes away from my home and took a few shots in the late evening light of the Great Blue Herons nesting in the rookery located there. The Michigan DNR has restricted access to the rookery to reduce the stress on the nesting bird so I was unable to get as close as I would have liked to. All shots posted were taken with the Nikon D200 and Tokina Pro ATX 300mm with my Kenko 2X teleconverter. If the weather holds off this afternoon I plan to return and see if I can do any better with the Sigma 300-800mm the extra reach is really needed.


----------



## Olcoot (Apr 5, 2009)

Sometimes it is even hard to imagine the amount of difference in shooting conditions that can be had from one day to the next. I did return to the Holland Ponds Nature Preserve this afternoon under looming gray overcast clouds and very low light levels and this time I shot with the D200 and Sigma 300-800mm lens and I also used my Nikon SB-600 flash with a better beamer flash extender to add some fill light to the birds and bring out some of the details under this trying conditions. I also took a few of the shots with my Kenko 1.4X teleconverter added to the above mentioned set up. Overall I am still happy with the results, especially under the less than favorable conditions of today and quite happy with the shots I got.


----------



## Plankton (Apr 5, 2009)

Cool pictures, I like the second picture in (going right to left) the best as it is actually crisply in focus. But of course at ranges that far it can be hard. 

Wow, great blue herons are wild looking animals  great captures


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 5, 2009)

Wow, as you say, what a difference when you were able to use the bigger zoom. Nicely done.


----------



## Jim Stafford (Apr 8, 2009)

I know what you mean about the differance a day makes.  I was out Sat and Sun also.  Rapid River Area on 127 north of Lansing Saturday, my home lake between Lansing and GR Sunday.  Trying to shoot eagles without much success.  A lot of opportunity just no skills.  Nice shots.


----------



## Olcoot (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your comments, I would love to find an area to shoot eagles with in driving distance, Would you be willing to share your shooting location, PM me if you prefer not to open post


----------



## photo28 (Apr 10, 2009)

Beautiful shots! 
 My favorites are the 5th in post 1, and 5th in post 2!
 Awesome, keep it up!


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Apr 16, 2009)

beautiful bird, first time hearing about or seeing it.

thanks for sharing!


----------

